# A Thank You To Dgui



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi Darrell,

I watched your video (I watch all your videos) about pushing forward to get more power and tried it yesterday. After a little practice, I started hitting the can and -- holy smoke! I was hitting so much harder I could hardly believe the difference.

I was using doubled Tex-Shooter thin tubes and, like you, I don't have a Chrony. But man you don't need one. This is a MAJOR advance in shooting knowledge. I just want to thank you once again, Darrel, for all the help and knowledge you've given me.

I still can't use a pfs very well and because of a really gimped up pouch hand I can't use the pouch-twist, but I certainly can shoot many times better because of your tutelage. You are the TOP DOG when it comes to shooting.

Sincerely,
-- Bill (Dayhiker)


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Darrell is awesome


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Which video was that Bill? I'd like to have a watch, thanks.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Hey Day Hiker, I love to hear success stories like this. That is awesome when a fellow shooter increases his shooting ability. You have proved sometimes a change in technique is Key. Thank you for sharing. It even gets better with one Tex Tube per fork.*

*Thank You for your Kind Words and your Encouragement to the rest of us,*
*Darrell*


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Same technique as the crazy dankung guy, right?heavy flip, quick release?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

pop shot said:


> Same technique as the crazy dankung guy, right?heavy flip, quick release?


Yeah, I was thinking that, too -- you mean the one who is wearing his O.D. military gear?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Sean said:


> Which video was that Bill? I'd like to have a watch, thanks.


Hi Sean. It was this one: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/18413-question-dry-bean-can-single-tubes-38-steel/


----------

